

Show HN: Voyager, my video game made from wool - kenamarit
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/voyager-the-game/id553336542?ls=1&mt=8

======
ColinWright
Hmm.

    
    
        The address wasn't understood
    
        Firefox doesn't know how to open this address,
        because the protocol (itms) isn't associated
        with any program.
    
        You might need to install other software to open
        this address.
    
        itms://itunes.apple.com/us/app/voyager-the-game/id553336542?ls=1&mt=8&ign-msr=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D4475013

------
randomdrake
Congratulations on releasing. I remember the announcement and trailer for this
a while ago and was quite impressed. I have fond memories of stop-action games
like The Neverhood so I'm always glad to see someone utilizing the technology.

You should consider getting at least a 720p version of your trailer up and
maybe improving the website.

~~~
kenamarit
Hey thanks! I will definitely redo the website now that I have some time! I'll
get to work on a hi-res trailer too.

------
kenamarit
More info + trailer here!

www.voyagerthegame.com

